# Freud FT1700VCE router spare parts



## palmal (Dec 22, 2007)

How can I get a price list for the spare parts for this router and where can I purchase them? My zip is 18015. Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm sure CharlesM our resident Freud specialist will be along to answer this.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums palmal.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

palmal said:


> How can I get a price list for the spare parts for this router and where can I purchase them? My zip is 18015. Thanks


Welcome to the group!! The parts list can be found here:

http://www.freudtools.com/t-diagrams.aspx

And you can call our Power Tool Parts and Repair Dept. at (800) 334-4107 (option 3) to order.


----------



## palmal (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you Mike.

Paul


----------



## palmal (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you Doc.

Paul


----------



## palmal (Dec 22, 2007)

Chales M,
Thank you very much for the good input!
Paul


----------



## downs124 (Nov 4, 2008)

FT 1700 Spare parts
I need 1/2" collet and collet nut, also unable to find parts supplier.
Plenty of bit parts, etc.
Why is it so hard to hook up to Freud straight ?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Downs, you will find Freud manuals in our router reference section. Since you failed to fill out your profile it is difficult to direct you to a local source. Where do you live? (state or provence and country) We are happy to assist members in finding parts and good deals.


----------



## downs124 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Sorry for little info !*



Mike said:


> Downs, you will find Freud manuals in our router reference section. Since you failed to fill out your profile it is difficult to direct you to a local source. Where do you live? (state or provence and country) We are happy to assist members in finding parts and good deals.


I happened upon this site while searching for parts and do intend to update my personal info shortly.

I live in the Orlando Fl. area 34744. I picked this router up new @ a box store on the special table no box, no collets, but got a good (?) deal? never dreaming that parts would be non existent.

No amount of googling will turn up anyone in the US selling parts thjat I have found.

So any help would be helpful, at least with the manual info provided above by Charles M., I now have the part #'s.

Any additional help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Amy (Nov 7, 2008)

The folks at woodcraft helped us as soon as we had parts numbers for our router from freud. They can special order anything, well... mostly anything. They helped us with the edge guide for this one and the set of bushings.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Perhaps you missed this?

"And you can call our Power Tool Parts and Repair Dept. at (800) 334-4107 (option 3) to order."


----------



## tnbikerboy (Dec 28, 2008)

*Freud 1700 router accessories*

I saw the link to the freud parts but not any accessories. Specifically I'm looking for an edge guide and something to fill in the 3 3/8 hole in the middle of the base plate. There must be a bushing guide or some sort of snap in ring to close this hole.

Appreciate the information. Thank.s


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi tnbikerboy

You can get the item below to fill the hole in the base..

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160

As far as the edge guide it's a bit lame , make your own or get the PC type that you can rework easy to fit your router..

http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1230498060&sr=1-1

==========



tnbikerboy said:


> I saw the link to the freud parts but not any accessories. Specifically I'm looking for an edge guide and something to fill in the 3 3/8 hole in the middle of the base plate. There must be a bushing guide or some sort of snap in ring to close this hole.
> 
> Appreciate the information. Thank.s


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Cecil. Bikerboy????????????


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

tnbikerboy said:


> I saw the link to the freud parts but not any accessories. Specifically I'm looking for an edge guide and something to fill in the 3 3/8 hole in the middle of the base plate. There must be a bushing guide or some sort of snap in ring to close this hole.
> 
> Appreciate the information. Thank.s


Cecil,

Welcome to the group. THe edge guide for the FT1700 series routers is the FT1710 and the hole in the base is intended to accommodate the FT1100 Template Guide Adapter. You can Google either of these item numbers along with the word Freud to find sources.


----------



## tnbikerboy (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks, It's amazing what a part number will do.


----------



## flounder (Feb 25, 2010)

I have/had the same problem and this thread helped me out. it appears that the collet is the same for other models (FT2000VCE for instance). Thats the one I found doing a quick search on Amazon. Now to price compare 

The part number helped allot, thanks Charles!


----------



## jsainsbu (Sep 12, 2011)

Also looking for parts and prices for a FT1700veck Freud router, any info ?
where is the link for parts Freud only shows parts for bits as far as i can tell.


----------



## Leo2 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello... I too have a Freud FT1700VCE router. A great machine except that the plastic switch that mates to the height adjustment screw broke. I'm in Canada and was told by the national repair facility that parts were no longer available (?!). If there's an American parts supplier that I could phone or email I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello Leo and welcome to the Forums...
ya know...
it might not be such a good idea to publish your contact information on a public forum...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Leo. I did have to eliminate your email. That's forum policy and it's to protect you. Anyone that answers you will respond to this thread anyway and any member with 10 posts or more can send you a private message. 

If the part is not available you could consider bypassing the switch and switch the power going to the router instead.


----------



## darrel (Apr 26, 2017)

*freud modle ft1700vce*

I'm looking for the lock button that holds the shank any help would be aprecieted ive looked everywhere and without that the router is useless


----------



## ampmrose (May 4, 2017)

I realize this is an old string but looking for assistance. I have a Freud FT3000VCE plunge router that I use on a Freud table. The router is acting up and wont adjust depth evenly and is now frozen and uneven. I am trying to figure out how to access the springs in order to perform maintenance. Any Freud techs out there willing to lend some advice?


----------



## ampmrose (May 4, 2017)

*FT3000VCE Help request*

Good morning. I'm new to the forum. Lots of great info here. I'm looking for assistance with my FT3000VCE router. The plunge is uneven and I'm sure it needs some maintenance/TLC. I cannot figure out how to access the springs. Also, any leads on spare parts. The cast base has a hairline crack so I would love to find one. Thanks for reading.


----------



## peterbergen46 (Mar 4, 2018)

*Need spindle lock*

I live i Canada and my Frued FT1700VCE router , the spindle lock no longer locks. Do you have replacement parts and how much?
Peter


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@peterbergen46 - your profile shows your country as United States but you said you live in Canada - if you fill out your profile and indicate what part of the country you live in, some members might be able to direct you properly. 

A quick search of the forums shows this post from 2010, so not sure if parts are still available - if you're attached to that router you can try those phone #s, but you might be better off looking for something newer.

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-b...t1700-router-guide-bushings-5.html#post167570


----------

